# /home perdida

## motard

antes de mudar para gentoo eu usava rh9, e como tal tinha uma partiçao /home só para dados, e como tal formatei as outras para instalar o gentoo.

Agora depois do gentoo instalado , não consigo meter esta partiçao activa no /etc/fstab, embora ja tenha feito varias tentativas.

fdisk /dev/hdb

```
   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *         1        33    265041   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2            34     13252 106181617+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb3         13253     13349    779152+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hdb4         13350     14593   9992430   83  Linux

```

mas ela esta presente, não a consigo é tornar visivel no fstab.

sei que sou chato , mas como novato, só tenho a aprender com vocês  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Não uso partição /home separada, mas talvez inserindo em fstab:

```
/dev/hdxY    /home    reiserfs (ou ext3, ext2, ... )    defaults
```

Eu só não sei pra que serve a opção noatime, preguiça de ler man fstab  :Very Happy: . Talvez seja necessária, está no meu fstab para /.

----------

## motard

já meti:

/dev/hdb2 /home ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hdb2 /home ext3 noatime 1 2

/dev/hdb2 /home ext3 defaults 0 1

/dev/hdb2 /home ext3 defaults 1 2

e nenhum deu

----------

## fernandotcl

Já tentou 0 0?

A propósito, o man fstab é um pouco confuso, se o sistema de arquivos é "jornalizado" (ext3, reiserfs), é necessário especificar a ordem de fsck? E o que significa dump?

E você conseguiu montar a partição pelo comando "mount"?

----------

## motard

sim por mount consigo-a montar

----------

## AngusYoung

Sua partição /home fica em qual disco? Ela está dentro de uma extendida?

----------

## Festrati

Aproveitando esses comentários sobre FSTAB

alguém sabe o que siguinifica os duas últimas colunas do arquivo (dump/pass)

 *motard wrote:*   

> já meti:
> 
> /dev/hdb2 /home ext3 noatime 0 1
> 
> /dev/hdb2 /home ext3 noatime 1 2
> ...

 

----------

## motard

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Sua partição /home fica em qual disco? Ela está dentro de uma extendida?

 

não

----------

## AngusYoung

 *motard wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Sua partição /home fica em qual disco? Ela está dentro de uma extendida? 
> 
> não

 

Já tentou ver se o comando 

```
dmesg | grep hdb2
```

 lhe retorna alguma mensagem referente a partição?

----------

## revertex

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eu só não sei pra que serve a opção noatime, preguiça de ler man fstab . Talvez seja necessária, está no meu fstab para /.

 

noatime serve para que o sistema não faça um registro toda vez que um arquivo foi acessado, não é necesária, mas otimiza o acesso ao disco em detrimento de um controle mais rigoroso. 

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A propósito, o man fstab é um pouco confuso, se o sistema de arquivos é "jornalizado" (ext3, reiserfs), é necessário especificar a ordem de fsck? E o que significa dump?
> 
> 

 

Se o sistema de arquivo é "journalizado" então o fsck só verifica o "journal", caso contrário ele verifica todo o fs, o que pode levar tempo em um fs comum.

Escolher se "fsck" ou não é pessoal, se optar por sim pode levar algum tempo na inicialização,(reiserfs=segundos) se optar por não pode correr o risco de montar uma partição com o sistema de arquivo corrompido (medo!)

Note que os sistemas "journalizados" tem um mecanismo próprio de "fsck"

Eu li a muito tempo em um livro de história sobre o dump, é um programa usado p/backup, a la "norton ghost", copia todo o fs para outro lugar, geralmente um DAT, mas pode ser outro disco ou local da rede. 

Parece que o dump vem sendo abandonado atualmente, ao que me consta o gentoo não instala por padrão, e se não me falha a memória ele depende de suporte do kernel.

 O Linus Towards critica o dump duramente.

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Aproveitando esses comentários sobre FSTAB
> 
> alguém sabe o que siguinifica os duas últimas colunas do arquivo (dump/pass)
> 
> 

 

Dump marca em quais partições deverá ser feito backup com o dump, pass marca a ordem que as partições serão verificadas com o fsck ("1" é verificada antes do "2" e "0" não é verificada) 

 *motard wrote:*   

> antes de mudar para gentoo eu usava rh9, e como tal tinha uma partiçao /home só para dados, e como tal formatei as outras para instalar o gentoo.
> 
> Agora depois do gentoo instalado , não consigo meter esta partiçao activa no /etc/fstab, embora ja tenha feito varias tentativas.
> 
> fdisk /dev/hdb
> ...

 

motard, o RH usa preferentemente ext3, que em caso de desgraça pode ser facilmente convertida para ext2, o gentoo sugere reiserfs, não tenho a menor idéia se qual sistema de arquivo tu usa nas demais partições, mas para acessar tua antiga partição home tu precisa ter suporte para ext3, no kernel ou como módulo, se optar como módulo tu deve carregar o mesmo na inicialização, não sei se esse é o caso.

```
   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System 

 /dev/hdb1   *         1        33    265041   83  Linux 

 /dev/hdb2            34     13252 106181617+  83  Linux 

 /dev/hdb3         13253     13349    779152+  82  Linux swap 

 /dev/hdb4         13350     14593   9992430   83  Linux 

 
```

ao que parece, tua antiga partição home é o "/dev/hdb4",(hda é teu cdrom?), se tu usou o padrão RH ela deve ser ext3, sendo assim a tua entrada no fstab pode ser algo como:

```

/dev/hdb4   /home   ext3     noatime   0 2
```

Além disso, me desculpe se pareço óbvio, deve existir na raiz ("/") a pasta "home" com as permissões corretas.

Tu disse que consegue montar manualmente, consegue acessar os arquivos contidos nela também?

Uma maneira fácil de tirar dúvidas é usar um cd do kurumin ou knoppix e então verificar qual é a partição (hdb2 ou hdb4) e o sistema de arquivo da partição que tu não consegue montar.

Se tu puder postar aqui mais informações  eu tenho certeza que teu problema vai ser resolvido rapidinho!

----------

## fernandotcl

Obrigado pela explicação, Revertex.

A propósito, não tinha reparado que minha partição de boot esta com dump "ligado". Me parece razoável ter uma partição de boot com essa segurança. Existe alguma contra-indicação? (Obs: /boot = ext2)

----------

## revertex

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A propósito, não tinha reparado que minha partição de boot esta com dump "ligado". Me parece razoável ter uma partição de boot com essa segurança. Existe alguma contra-indicação? (Obs: /boot = ext2)

 

Boa pergunta.

Primeiro, tu tem o dump instalado?

Virei meu Gentoo de cabeça pra baixo e não achei.

Segundo, se tu tem o dump na máquina, ele vai dar "dump" dessa partição pra onde?

Acredito que o dump deva estar devidamente configurado para descarregar o arquivo criado em algum lugar, já que a chave do /etc/fstab é apenas uma chamada para o dump, que se encarrega de fazer o resto.

Certas coisas no universo linux mudam tão rápido que a documentação não consegue acompanhar em tempo real, o TLDP é um exemplo claro, ótima documentação, mas com vários tópicos que se tornaram obsoletos.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> A propósito, não tinha reparado que minha partição de boot esta com dump "ligado". Me parece razoável ter uma partição de boot com essa segurança. Existe alguma contra-indicação? (Obs: /boot = ext2) 
> 
> Boa pergunta.
> ...

 

Tenho o dumpe2fs, acho que veio junto com alguns utilitários para o ext2. Agora uma boa pergunta é para onde vai o arquivo... Para /boot é que não vai  :Very Happy: .

----------

## revertex

o dumpe2fs é um utilitário para exibir info a respeito de uma partição ext2(superblock, blocksize, badblock, etc...).

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> o dumpe2fs é um utilitário para exibir info a respeito de uma partição ext2(superblock, blocksize, badblock, etc...).

 

Verdade. Tem um programa "dump" no portage.

----------

## To

O meu fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda4               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hdc1               /home/to/.aMule ext3            noatime                0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0
```

Tó

----------

## motard

 *Quote:*   

> ao que parece, tua antiga partição home é o "/dev/hdb4",(hda é teu cdrom?), se tu usou o padrão RH ela deve ser ext3, sendo assim a tua entrada no fstab pode ser algo como:
> 
> Code:
> 
> /dev/hdb4   /home   ext3     noatime   0 2

 

hda é meu 1º disco rigido e usei o padrao ext3 do rh9,meti a linha que exempleficaste e tb n deu e outra coisa , fazendo login como root , consigo aceder á home como se nada se passasse

 *Quote:*   

> Tu disse que consegue montar manualmente, consegue acessar os arquivos contidos nela também? 

 

consigo

PS:fiquei sem net uns dias por isso n respondi mais cedo

----------

## Festrati

Tópico muito útil obrigado revertex pelas explicaçoes do fstab

----------

## revertex

 *motard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hda é meu 1º disco rigido e usei o padrao ext3 do rh9,meti a linha que exempleficaste e tb n deu e outra coisa , fazendo login como root , consigo aceder á home como se nada se passasse
> 
> 

 

Ao que parece tu tem um problema bastante comum e simplissimo de resolver.

Como root tu tem permissão de acesso irrestrita a qualquer arquivo ou diretório, mas como usuário comum nem sempre.

Se tu usa o mesmo nome de usuário e grupo que usava no RedHat então tu deve ter acesso, caso contrário, como root tu 

deve mudar o proprietário da pasta que está montada em "/home", creio que seja "/home/motard"

Para mudar o proprietário, basta ir até o diretório "/home" e usar o comando chown, como "chown -Rfv motard:users motard", ou "chown -Rfv motard:motard motard", dependendo do grupo principal a que tu pertence.

Se os usuários comums não tiverem permissão de escrita na pasta "/tmp" então o kde gera vários erros e não consegue inicializar, para corrigir isso, "chmod 1777 /tmp" é suficiente.

Em modo texto como usuário comum tu não consegue acessar a home? 

Ficar sem net é terrível, fiquei 4 dias off-line na semana que passou.

Festrati, obrigado pelo retorno, fico feliz que tenha sido útil.

----------

